# A pic that makes me smile. :)



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I took this yesterday. :love7: 

My baby, and soon to be hubby.


----------



## crawlin (May 25, 2010)

aww that is an adorable picture


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Awww! That's a sweet picture T!!
Congrats on the soon to be hubby! We are all invited to the wedding right??? Lol! Hugs!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Awww what a sweet, precious photo! I love it. :love7: Congratulations on your upcoming marriage! I'm so happy for you! Looks like he really loves the wees - all the best guys are animal lovers.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

That just melts my heart!
I like a man that loves the wees. 
He is a keeper!

Woohoo T lady, you guys actually goin for it?
I am so happy for you both.
Does that mean i cant call him the IS anymore? lol xx


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

He better love the wee ones in T's house !
Congrats T.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Aww that is a beautiful photo!  Erm *cough* Wheres our invites? Ill bring you a wedding hamper  including some certain darlings im sure you'd love to adopt  lol


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

If i came over for the wedding, i would sneak a couple of the wees home with me, during all the comotion. LOL xxx


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

aw! that pic is so adorable!!


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Awww, that is so sweet  My husband pretends not to like my animals and I always see him talking to them or giving them pets


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

AHHHHHH OMG CONGRATULATIONS can i see the ring please?????

And you found a man who loves your dogs.. deffo a keeper.. i AM jealous majorly!!!

Daisy and i want to be bridesmaid... she will wear a suitable dress


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

T - I am so thrilled for you - things have moved on a lot since the last update 

Knowing you over the past year, you have devoted so much of your life to others, I am really so happy for you - you deserve all the happiness in the world


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Ohhhhhh congrats, any man that loves the Wees is a keeper, cute pic!

Must get Rockys kilt and sporran dug out for the wedding.......................lol!!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Awwwwww perfect pic xxxx


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

AWWWWWW thats real cute T.

Congrats on your engagement xxxx


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Aww congrats!!!! you know what this means right? 
You must start planning the Wee's formal wear!! 

LOL what fun!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Fabulous! Just fabulous!

I would frame that pic and put it on my nightstand if I were you. Soooooooo sweet!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

rocky scotland said:


> Ohhhhhh congrats, any man that loves the Wees is a keeper, cute pic!
> 
> Must get Rockys kilt and sporran dug out for the wedding.......................lol!!


LOL Lynda, i can just picture Rocky in that gear.

You must get Wee Jade to go down the aisle with the ring on one of her neckalces too T. hehe!!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh a Wee Wedding!
How nice. I hope this gentleman realizes just how LUCKY he is.
Love you. Pam Frankie and Benny


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

lovely pic and congratulations


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

crawlin said:


> aww that is an adorable picture


Thank you! 



*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> Awww! That's a sweet picture T!!
> Congrats on the soon to be hubby! We are all invited to the wedding right??? Lol! Hugs!


Thank you Lisa! I am so happy! Of course you guys are invited! (((Hugs)))



foggy said:


> Awww what a sweet, precious photo! I love it. :love7: Congratulations on your upcoming marriage! I'm so happy for you! Looks like he really loves the wees - all the best guys are animal lovers.


Thank you Paula! He adores The Wee's! One thing that melts my heart about him is that he loves all animals! 



Terri said:


> That just melts my heart!
> I like a man that loves the wees.
> He is a keeper!
> 
> ...


Thank you Terri! He is so good with The Wee's! But he worries me to death. "Oh no, one is sneezing, oh no, one is going that way, oh no, someone's ears feel to warm, oh no, why is he/she sleeping so long, etc....." LOL

Yep, gonna take the big plunge! But it won't be until about November. Still trying to work a date out. And of course you can call him the IS. He loves it! LOL



jazzman said:


> He better love the wee ones in T's house !
> Congrats T.


Thank you Alan! He is just awesome with The Wee's! I have known him for about 6 years. Due to my situation at the time we remained friends. But as soon as he knew I was going to be available, he bought that ring quick. LOL 

He actually paid for all the Wee's. 



OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Aww that is a beautiful photo!  Erm *cough* Wheres our invites? Ill bring you a wedding hamper  including some certain darlings im sure you'd love to adopt  lol


Thank you Robyn! You guys know you can come! And yes, please bring my "children" with you. LOL



Terri said:


> If i came over for the wedding, i would sneak a couple of the wees home with me, during all the comotion. LOL xxx


I better get to finding something to hide The Wee's in! LOL


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

JRZL said:


> aw! that pic is so adorable!!


Thank you!



YoQuiero said:


> Awww, that is so sweet  My husband pretends not to like my animals and I always see him talking to them or giving them pets


Thank you! He can't even pretend to not like them. He talks baby talk and everything. He's like me when it comes to animals. When he fishes, he gets so upset when the birds try to swoop down to take the ducklings. He is a riot! Looks like an Italian Mobster, but is such a softy!



Daisydoo said:


> AHHHHHH OMG CONGRATULATIONS can i see the ring please?????
> 
> And you found a man who loves your dogs.. deffo a keeper.. i AM jealous majorly!!!
> 
> Daisy and i want to be bridesmaid... she will wear a suitable dress


Thank you Sarah! I am so happy, and feel so blessed. We are both Italian, so sometime it gets interesting. LOL He is absolutely crazy about The Wee's. I wouldn't have it any other way. 

Tell Ms. Daisy she is welcome to be my Bridesmaid. Such a pretty girl!

Hard to get a great pic, but here is "My Rock." LOL





















Aquarius said:


> T - I am so thrilled for you - things have moved on a lot since the last update
> 
> Knowing you over the past year, you have devoted so much of your life to others, I am really so happy for you - you deserve all the happiness in the world


Thank you Jane! I haven't done that good with updates, have I? LOL He moved from Cali to here in Jan. Getting settled with his new job and everything. We decided it was time to set a date. We don't have a concrete date, but probably November. Your kind, sweet comments make me smile. Thank you so very much!



rocky scotland said:


> Ohhhhhh congrats, any man that loves the Wees is a keeper, cute pic!
> 
> Must get Rockys kilt and sporran dug out for the wedding.......................lol!!


Thank you Lynda! Haha, I can just see Rocky all dressed to the 9's. He is quite the stud! LOL



Rubyfox said:


> Awwwwww perfect pic xxxx


Thank you!



rache said:


> AWWWWWW thats real cute T.
> 
> Congrats on your engagement xxxx


Thank you so much!



KittyD said:


> Aww congrats!!!! you know what this means right?
> You must start planning the Wee's formal wear!!
> 
> LOL what fun!


Thank you! I have so much planning to do. We have gone back and forth on having a wedding, or just something quick. Lots to decide. But The Wee's will for sure be there right by Mama's side.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> Fabulous! Just fabulous!
> 
> I would frame that pic and put it on my nightstand if I were you. Soooooooo sweet!


Thank you Tracy! That is a great idea, TY!



Terri said:


> LOL Lynda, i can just picture Rocky in that gear.
> 
> You must get Wee Jade to go down the aisle with the ring on one of her neckalces too T. hehe!!


Oh goodness, she may eat it! LOL



pam6400 said:


> Oh a Wee Wedding!
> How nice. I hope this gentleman realizes just how LUCKY he is.
> Love you. Pam Frankie and Benny


Hehehehe, a Wee Wedding! That sounds so cute! Thank you so much Pam! He is a real nice guy. He has his moments though when I'd like to choke him. LOL But don't they all? Love you guys too!



tulula's mum said:


> lovely pic and congratulations


Thank you!


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Congratulations T, that's a beautiful ring, I'm sure you will be very happy and it's so wonderful that he loves the chi's as well. Wonderful!!!!!!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Beautiful ring T!!!! Stunning. Wish you both every happiness! xx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you so much Tanna and Lynda!!!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

T, your ring is just beautiful! Last night I was watching that tv show 'Say Yes To The Dress' and I was thinking about you, and how excited you must be. I'm so happy for you!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

awww too cute! i love these kinda pics. they make me smile too when i take a pic like that wif the bf


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

and holy moly thats a huge ring!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you ladies! 

He's an ole' fart, but I love him. 

Lisa, that's too funny. LOL I love those shows! We have gone back and forth on whether to have a small wedding, or just do something quick. Neither of us are up for much fuss, and have both been married before. I'm still trying to decide if I want to spend 3/4,000 on a few hour gathering, or just elope. Neither of us fly either. Aren't we exciting? :lol: He will fly, but doesn't like it, and I refuse too. So as of right now, we know it will be sometime in November, just not sure where. Thank you so much, girl. I'm very happy.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh I approve of the rock it's stunning. Lol bit fireyvthen, as long as he knows your right it's ok ha ha x


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Congratulations --All the best to you both and the chi-wees too !!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

the sweetest picture ever!!!


----------



## dragonsdesyre (May 2, 2010)

That pic would make ANYONE smile!!! It's just adorable!

PS...Congrats on the upcoming wedding and LOVE that awsome ring!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Every time I come to this thread I smile over and over again. You all have had the sweetest, most kind comments to say. I truly appreciate it.  The pic def. makes my heart skip a beat. My Sweet Angel girl, and My Honey. :love7: I love how he loves The Wee's!


----------



## Moony (Aug 27, 2009)

Wow. Your chi has the same diamond on his/her head as my Zoey does. I haven't seen that yet. Such a cutie! And congrats on the wedding!


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

Aw, that's so cute. It's always in the back of my mind that anyone I settle with would have to get along with my dogs. So I just love seeing pics of gentle hubbies and beaux with the teeny tots in their arms.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you ladies!  

Moony, isn't that Diamond such a pretty marking. It's her "kissy" spot. :lol: 

Sandy, a Man that didn't love my pups wouldn't last 10 minutes here. :lol: Not only would I have a problem with it, so would their human siblings, and their Granny & Papa. :lol: The Wee's are #1 here.


----------

